
Azure Platform Interactive Map - rcarmo
http://azureplatform.azurewebsites.net/
======
desdiv
I'm getting a "Error 403 - This web app is stopped."

~~~
xeromal
Ditto

------
herbst
I get "This website contains malware, download __"

------
rhoursour
This is fantastic! Thanks for hard work and sharing.

------
larryfl
It's back again - so awesome!

